# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Lichttherapielamp uitproberen

## Vriesvar

Ik weet niet of het is toegestaan, maar wil toch hier mensen wijzen op een hele mooie aanbieding. Ik ben lid van de nieuwsbrief van ibood en zag zojuist dat VANDAAG ALLEEN ze de Litebook lichttherapielamp aanbieden tegen een hele mooie prijs. Ik heb er aanzienlijk meer voor betaald! Het deze lamp heeft mij ontzettend goed geholpen. Doe er je voordeel mee.

----------

